# just got my prime



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Just got my prime in the mail. So whats the path here? We rooting? Taking the ota then rooting? It's very confusing with the prime being joined with the the old eepad in here.


----------



## J_Dav1 (Sep 20, 2011)

Last I heard we are waiting for the ice cream man before rooting.

Sent from my Transformer Prime That Is Taking Over the world.
www.mobiletechview.com


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

That's what I was kind of thinking. I've got so used to my gnex I've forgot how to use honeycomb lol.


----------



## slugbug (Aug 23, 2011)

I got mine today, too! I've read a few places to try and "out run" firmware update that it is constantly reminding us of. I just keep hitting "back" instead of postpone and it's not counting against me. I hit postpone once, so I'm down one - ha









I'm always leery of the first root, so I may wait anyway. I'm still sitting on an unrooted 3vo which has come back to bight me because I've got the dreaded 1.5 hboot and I am sure I could have avoided that. I'll hack it for the wifi within a week I am sure.

My Nook is rooted and running a honeycomb cm "image/theme" so the learning curve on my new Prime is virtually zero. I had it up and running, through all of the Settings, etc withing an hour.


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

I just know this thing has the potential to be a beast. For now though,it's quite sluggish......


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

wera750 said:


> I just know this thing has the potential to be a beast. For now though,it's quite sluggish......


Its honeycomb that it quite sluggish. The tablet itself flies and handles gaming and media stuff very well. Unfortunately honeycomb has its bottlenecks. Hopefully ics will be a bit smoother of an experience. Either way, once the dev community really gets their hands on it this thing will b
e a beast.


----------

